# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  intravenozni put pri porodu

## zrinka

da li su vam otvorili intravenozni put kad ste dosli roditi? i kad i zasto?
na tecaju su nam rekli kao da otvaraju skoro svakome, radi hidracije (kao daju infuziju kroz njega, jer kao mozes piti al ovo je bolje   :Rolling Eyes:  ) radi dripa (bez njega se ne moze roditit, jel tako   :Wink:  ) i sl...

meni ga srecom nisu otvorili i nisam ga imala u nijednom porodu, ni poslije poroda

a vasa iskustva?

----------


## aries24

jesu, u jednu ruku infuzija (povraćala sam 3x) u drugu drip (rekli su da nije drip, nego oksitocin, za otvaranje, aha   :Rolling Eyes:  )

ovaj put planiram odbiti odmah u startu

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/baza/up..._smjernice.pdf

da izdvojim:



> Poro7aj zahtijeva ogromnu koli)inu energije. Kako se duljina poro7aja i izgona nemože predvidjeti, da bi se osiguralo dobro stanje majke i djeteta, trebaju se
> nadopunjavati izvori energije. Ozbiljna ograni)enja oralnog unosa mogu dovesti do
> dehidracije i ketoze. To se obi)no lije)i intravenskom infuzijom glukoze i teku5ine. U
> brojnim istraživanjima metodom slu)ajnog uzorka vrednovani su efekti koje ovakvo
> lije)enje ostavlja na majku (Lucas et al, 1980; Rutter et al, 1980; Tarnow-Mordi et al,
> 1981; Lawrence et al, 1982.). Gini se da je porast prosje)ne razine glukoze u serumu
> pra5en porastom razine maj)inog inzulina (i smanjenjem u prosje)nim razinama 3-
> 10
> hidroksibutirata). To rezultira pove5anjem razine glukoze u plazmi djeteta i može
> ...


dakle infuzija može štetiti

----------


## aries24

sad se ja pitam zašto su mi uopće davali infuziju ako sam mogla slobodno piti tekućinu, sestre su me nudile vodom  :?

----------


## MGrubi

rutina
svakome po jedna boca, HZZO časti 

a možda je nešto drugo bilo unutra  :/

----------


## Iva

Na prvom porodu tek na kraju kad su me šivali pa su mi dali opću anesteziju, a na drugom su htjeli odmah, ali sam ih "lijepo" odbila, a na to je jedna sestra komentirala - "nemojte nas kasnije tražiti nešto protiv bolova"  :Mad:

----------


## betty boop

Nama su rekli na tečaju u Ri rodilištu da se intravenozni put otvara rutinski zbog eventualnih komplikacija koje mogu nastati tijekom poroda, pa je brza intervencija nužna, a zbog nekih komplikacija dolazi do šoka pa se krvne žile stisnu i onda je teško probiti ih.

----------


## TinnaZ

na prvom porodu jesu, rekli su mi da mi daju "samo infuziju" kad sam pitala što je to. Kasnije sam skužila je ta infuzija bila DRIP!!!

Na drugom porodu su mi isto odmah htjeli dati drip, čim sam legla na krevet, odbila sam, pa mi je sestra htjela dati "onda samo infuziju".
Poučena prvim porodim rekla sam "ne, hvala za sada, dobro se osjećam", na što je ona šokirana izašla van i nije se više vratila.

Pila sam poskrivečki vodu i na prvom i na drugom porodu, minimalne količine, ali pila sam.

----------


## Irchi

Tek nakon nekoliko sati u predrađaoni i samo zbog dripa. Kasnije sam primila i neki anestetik. Vodu sam pila.

----------


## ninaXY

Ja se užasavam igala, pa mi je to otvaranje intravenoznog puta, uz kateter, bio najgori i dio poroda. 
A da ne pričam o nemogućnosti kontrole svega onoga što ti uštrcavaju u tu infuziju. Slijedeći put nema šanse da im dozvolim otvaranje intravenoznog puta, osim ako završim na carskom. To ću i napisati u planu poroda.

----------


## aries24

kako nemaš kontrole, kad oni odu ti iščupaš i rečeš da je ispalo pa nisi skužila   :Laughing:

----------


## ninaXY

pa da moram preživjeti još jedan ubod  :shock:   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

uf, gdje si me našla.   :Sad:  

igla u lijevoj ruci - infuzija + drip, igla pukla kod izgona i ruka mi je bila deblja od noge, nisam je mogla pomaknuti. tu mi je sestra još uvela iglu u drugu ruku ( a porod gotov), uopće nisam mogla primiti andreja i odnijeli su mi ga.   :Sad:  to još nisam preboljela.

ja se grozim igala i to pikanje + šivanje + injekcija za krvarenje su mi najgori (zapravo jedini ružan) dio poroda - nakon epiziotomije.

mm mi je odmah donio hepalpan, cijelo vrijeme u rodilištu nisam mogla pošteno pomaknuti ruku (i to baš lijevu) - u kombinaciji s velikom epiziotomijom bila sam zamalo invalid. 

nema šanse da bih to ponovo dozvolila.

----------


## bibai

> Nama su rekli na tečaju u Ri rodilištu da se intravenozni put otvara rutinski *zbog eventualnih komplikacija*  koje mogu nastati tijekom poroda, pa je brza intervencija nužna, a zbog nekih komplikacija dolazi do šoka pa se krvne žile stisnu ih *i onda je teško probiti* .


Ovo je razlog.

Čovjek u šoku: neuspješno napikavanje minutama, a vrijeme curi....kao i život.

----------


## bibai

Tj. nije žile teško probiti, već ih je lekše probiti kad se napokon nađu. Teško ih je održati funkcionalnima.

----------


## ms. ivy

bibai, znaš li možda radi li se to i vani rutinski na porodu?

----------


## Foška

a meni zaboravili izvadit iglu, pa sam drugi dan :shock: morala pitati sestru: a šta ću s ovim??

----------


## aries24

ja sam ju imala par dana, davali mi antibiotik tako

----------


## bibai

> bibai, znaš li možda radi li se to i vani rutinski na porodu?


Ne znam! 
Ali nije sve što je i vani nužno bolje.

Nema vani više sentimenta. Ako imaš novaca dobiješ porod iz snova (makar i kod kuće), ako nemaš- dobiješ paket usluga koje ti pokriva osiguranje. Ako su tvoje potrebe u tom trenutku veće- koga briga, možeš i zaglaviti. Imaju algoritme koji ih vode i ogromne police osiguranja koje ih štite.

----------


## tridesetri

prvi put na merkuru su mi ga odmah stavili, nisam se ni snasla.

drugi put u rijeci ga nisam uopce imala, da li zato sto sam stigla u zadnji cas pa nisu stigli, ili zato sto sam imala zakazan prirodan porod u vodi - ne znam.

----------


## Felix

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bibai, znaš li možda radi li se to i vani rutinski na porodu?
> 
> 
> Ne znam! 
> Ali nije sve što je i vani nužno bolje.
> 
> Nema vani više sentimenta. Ako imaš novaca dobiješ porod iz snova (makar i kod kuće), ako nemaš- dobiješ paket usluga koje ti pokriva osiguranje. Ako su tvoje potrebe u tom trenutku veće- koga briga, možeš i zaglaviti. Imaju algoritme koji ih vode i ogromne police osiguranja koje ih štite.


bas me zanima. ako dakle platis i dobijes bolju uslugu (tj.rodis doma  :Grin:  ), dobijes i intravenozni put rutinski? tesko moguce, stovise, sigurna sam da cinjenica da to vani ne rade (a ne rade u velikoj vecini poroda) nema veze sa stednjom.

meni osobno je totalno bezveze da me bodu, da me boli, da me ogranicava, da me podsjeca da je porod potencijalno vrlo opasna stvar i da mozemo zaglaviti i dijete i ja, i da mi te misli podsvjesno sjede u glavi i riskiraju normalan tijek poroda, ZBOG toga sto u vrlovrlo malom postotku (ako je u pitanju prirodan porod, a on je dokazano najsigurniji) ce mozda trebati tako nesto. 

mogu eventualno shvatiti stavljanje intravenoznog puta ako porod krene u krivom smjeru, pa za slucaj da treba na carski ili brzo vaditi bebu van - ali iskusna babica ili doktor ce procijeniti takvu situaciju puno, puno prije nego eventualno dodje do tih famoznih 5 minuta.

ali dok je zena ok, osjeca se dobro, trudovi su dobro, beba je dobro - rutinsko davanje kanile je besmisleno i nit ces to naci u who-ovim smjernicama, niti u bilo kojem renomiranom  medicinskom istrazivanju/stovec.

----------


## kinder

bas me zanima. ako dakle platis i dobijes bolju uslugu (tj.rodis doma  ), dobijes i intravenozni put rutinski? tesko moguce, stovise, sigurna sam da cinjenica da to vani ne rade (a ne rade u velikoj vecini poroda) nema veze sa stednjom. 

meni osobno je totalno bezveze da me bodu, da me boli, da me ogranicava, da me podsjeca da je porod potencijalno vrlo opasna stvar i da mozemo zaglaviti i dijete i ja, i da mi te misli podsvjesno sjede u glavi i riskiraju normalan tijek poroda, ZBOG toga sto u vrlovrlo malom postotku (ako je u pitanju prirodan porod, a on je dokazano najsigurniji) ce mozda trebati tako nesto. 

mogu eventualno shvatiti stavljanje intravenoznog puta ako porod krene u krivom smjeru, pa za slucaj da treba na carski ili brzo vaditi bebu van - ali iskusna babica ili doktor ce procijeniti takvu situaciju puno, puno prije nego eventualno dodje do tih famoznih 5 minuta. 

ali dok je zena ok, osjeca se dobro, trudovi su dobro, beba je dobro - rutinsko davanje *kanile* je besmisleno i nit ces to naci u who-ovim smjernicama, niti u bilo kojem renomiranom medicinskom istrazivanju/stovec.
_________________

kanila je nešto sasvim drugo 
mislim da nitko od vas nije svjestan koliko je čovjek ranjiv , a ljudski život nepredvidljiv
kada shvatiš da gubiš čovjeka ne teoretiziraš i najmanje se pridržavaš dogmi i strane literature

Kao što je bibai gore napisala , vani vrijedi pravilo- koliko para, toliko muzike.

Meni je u porodu najmanji problem bio venski put , najvažnije mi je bilo roditi zdravo dijete i vratiti se kući starijem djetetu.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Meni u Rijeci NISU!

----------


## marta

mislim da cu sutra poci da mi uvale braunilu zlu ne trebalo   :Rolling Eyes:  
nikad ne znas kad ce te auto satrat, infarkt opalit, udarit meteor...

----------


## kinder

> mislim da cu sutra poci da mi uvale braunilu zlu ne trebalo   
> nikad ne znas kad ce te auto satrat, infarkt opalit, udarit meteor...


istina marta, u potpunosti se slažem s tobom

----------


## MGrubi

meni u Varaždinu nisu stavljali to

----------


## Felix

krivo sam napisala ali skuzile ste  :Embarassed:  
slazem se s martom...

----------


## Iva

Što se tiče te kaunile, moje iskustvo je pokazalo da čim je odbijete, dakle, u organizam tijekom poroda ne unosite nikakve njihove kemije, možete tijekom poroda jesti i piti koliko vam volja. Niš vas ne pitaju niti brane  :Grin:

----------


## bibai

Pa nije braunila kemoterapija.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Po čemu je štetna? 
Osim one 1 s boli kod postavljanja.
Meni osjećaj da je imam ne implicira komplikaciju, već stvara osjećaj bezbrižnosti.

----------


## bibai

Osim toga, kome smeta nek' je odbije!

----------


## bibai

Marta, zašto se vežeš u autu?
Osim zbog policije. Zar, zbog onog malog postotka da pogineš jer si nevezana?.  :Grin:

----------


## marta

Vezem se u autu jer je veca sansa da dozivim nesrecu, nego da mi se porodjaj zakomplicira. 

Zube jos nisam izvadila iako postoji "mogucnost" da mi se pokvare.

Jednostavno, ja ne razmisljam na taj nacin, i mogu opusteno hodati kroz zivot s takvim stavom. Puno ljudi ne moze. I to je njihovo pravo, da lijece bolesti koje bi prosle i same, da imaju 100 mjera predostroznosti radi ovog ili onog, da se ne mogu maknit 100m od kuce jer tko zna sto im se putem moze dogodit, da imaju doma cijelu apoteku, stetoskop, tlakomjer, skalpel i par igala (ja imam doma kutiju flastera i jedan kompresivni zavoj a muz kutiju panadola za glavobolju), da ovo da ono. 

Ja zelim uzivati u punoci zivota, u svakoj lekciji koju dobijem, bila ona sretna ili tuzna, a ne provoditi dane brinuci se o svakoj sitnici koja bi mogla poci lose. Jer one sto trebaju poci lose, poci ce. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Zorana

:Heart:

----------

marta   :Heart:

----------


## Zorana

:Heart:

----------


## Zorana

:Grin:

----------

zorana, pucaju te hormoni, ha?   :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## Zorana

:Razz:

----------


## Foška

hmm, na forumu je netko nedavno pisao da je 15% poroda s komplikacijama, a nije baš da je tako visoka (15%) vjerojatnost za prom. nesreću.

nego, u slučaju teže prometne nesreće, nema ma ni trenutka za spas života ako pojas nije bio vezan, a kod komplikacija u porodu ima se ta koja četvrtina minutice porebna da sestra ubaci iglu

----------


## kinder

opet ja kao partibrejker- koliko je vas vidjelo hemoragijski šok  :? 
krvarenje nakon tonzilektomije ?

koliko vas je doživjelo da krv ne teče iz vene unatoč što je igla u veni ?

puno češće nego što možete zamisliti 


a inače slažem se u potpunosti da treba živjeti punim plućima , eto ni ja nemam skalpel jer nemam pojma čemu bi  mi mogao poslužiti osim da ravno odrežem papir djetetu za likovni ( marta, znaš li ti ? )

imam i ja flaster , imam i injekcije, igle Medrol i Dexamethason ...
(n znam čemu služi i mislim da mi može doro doći u ključnom trenutku )

----------


## marta

uz duzno postovnje, kad covjek boravi u odredjenom okruzenju, onda mu to okruzenje postaje normala, odnosno nekako si misli da je svugdje tako. hocu reci, npr. ako si lijecnik i gledas svakodnevno bolesne ljude 8 sati plus dezurstva, onda ti se neizostavno cini da je vecina ljudi bolesna. 

kad radim, meni dolaze na posao informaticki obrazovani ljudi. shodno tome ja imam osjecaj da je vecina ljudi informaticki obrazovana. iako zapravo nije tako ni priblizno. 

ja nisam vidjela hemoralgijski sok. ali dozvoli mi pitanje, koliko ljudi od milijun ce dozivjeti u zivotu takav sok?
pri tome ne mislim na milijun ljudi nakon tonzilektomije, nego na milijun bilo kojih ljudi, svih dobi, velicina, boja, bolesti, i sl. kolika je sansa da ja iskrvarim u nekoj prilici i kolika je sansa da uopce dodjem u takvu priliku?
cini mi se, zanemariva pa se tako i postavljam u zivotu. 

nemam pojma sta su medrol ni deksamethason, prema tome, nemaju sta traziti u mojoj kuci. *naravno* da ces imati doma lijek koji ti je *potreban* za dijete ali ja pricam o hrcak simdromu kad ljudi skupljaju stvari koje mi im *mozda mogle biti potrebne*.

----------


## zrinka

> Pa nije braunila kemoterapija.   
> 
> Po čemu je štetna? 
> Osim one 1 s boli kod postavljanja.
> Meni osjećaj da je imam ne implicira komplikaciju, već stvara osjećaj bezbrižnosti.


ma da, bibai
ali, zasto to ne bi dobila da radjam u rodilistu  u svedskoj, njemackoj, austriji ili sloveniji?

drugaciji stav prema porodu

tako su prije par godina govorili, ne smije se piti jer mozes zavrsiti na carskom, a evo, sad se moze piti

to je ono sto ako? 
a porod je fizioloski dogadjaj  :Smile:

----------


## marta

> opet ja kao partibrejker- koliko je vas vidjelo hemoragijski šok  :? 
> krvarenje nakon tonzilektomije ?


jos sam zeljela dodati da ja jednostavno imam drugaciji svjetonazor od tebe. i da me zastrasivanjem iskrvarenjem nece nitko pridobiti da ga promijenim.

----------


## klia

Meni ga otvorili, ali nije trebao. :D Ostao je začepljen do kraja.

----------


## Felix

> hmm, na forumu je netko nedavno pisao da je 15% poroda s komplikacijama, a nije baš da je tako visoka (15%) vjerojatnost za prom. nesreću.


tih 15% se odnosi na komplikacije tipa carski rez, kao i komplikacije tipa treba napraviti malu epiziotomiju ili pomoci da se odglave ramena. opasne komplikacije tu zauzimaju vrlo mali udio, a ionako se vecinom odnose na zene koje su imale problematicnu trudnocu i/ili u porod ulaze sa placentom previom i sl. dakle ne hitne komplikacije, nego unaprijed poznate.

----------


## kinder

meni je u potpunosti jasan vaš stav , naravno da vi bolest ne doživljavate isto kao i ja , ali samo želim istaknuti da u medicini nije 2+2 uvijek 4, svatko je slučaj za sebe i opreza nikad dosta.

Što se tiče Zapada, mislim da vam je jasno koliko je tamo sati ako ste pročitali Nelitzin članak , za razliku od Švedske , Hrvatska je socijalna država u kojoj je svaka bolest pa i porod hitno stanje ( a ne kao što tamo piše da se za porod pripremaš 9 mj.), nitko kod nas neće ostaviti ženu koja nema osiguranje da se porodi na cesti   :Mad:  

Meni je jasno da netko želi porod u kući, ali ako se mene pita , ja bih se uvijek lijepo zahvalila na ponudi i to odbila , sorry cure , ja nisma dovoljno hrabra

Ja jesam za prirodni porod ali ga ja očito puno drugačije doživljavam- meni je to porod bez indukcije , bez biranja datuma poroda . 
( ja sam imala sasvim ok porod - Ctg, braunilu, klistir, epizotomiju i ne vidim ništa strašno u tome)


Da sam ja toliko zainteresirana za porod u kući , bez bilo čije pomoći, ja bih to i učinila bez obzira na zakon

----------


## MGrubi

> . 
> , epizotomiju i ne vidim ništa strašno u tome)n


a da te šav boli mjesecima (i kod nekih žena godinama) nakon porođaja i predstavlja problem u seksualnom životu bili ti onda bilo šta strašno u tome?

----------


## zrinka

> ( ja sam imala sasvim ok porod - Ctg, braunilu, klistir, epizotomiju i ne vidim ništa strašno u tome)


kinder, strasno ili nestrasno, nepotrebno je
pa to pise i u smjernicama WHO, nije to nasa izmisljotina

kazem ti, da si ti i sa svojim porodom kakv je bio isla u ljubljanu roditi, slucajno se recimo tamo zatekla, ne bi to dozivjela, to ti hocu reci....
a ne zato sto su oni manje odgovorni ili im se ne da, ili su povrsni....

nego se to ne radi, bar ne rutinski...

nije ovdje pitanje poroda kod kuce, nego bolnickog poroda

----------


## klia

Ni ja se ne bih usudila rađati doma u uvjetima kakve sada imamo.
Ali bih se usudila tražiti u bolnici još više, nego što sam to na prethodna 2 poroda.
Moj vam je ideal: porod bez uplitanja - u bolnici.
Ovaj puta nisam toliko inzistirala da me ne režu (premda sam zamolila ako je moguće) jer nisam sigurna da u neprirodnom položaju i u jakom tiskanju zbilja ne bih ružno popucala.
Zbog toga se na tu epiz. ne mogu požaliti, ali na klistir - uvijek. I na položaj, i nemogućnost hodanja nakon vezivanja, naravno.

----------


## kinder

ja sam oba puta imala epizotomiju, nakon prve nisam mogla sjediti mjesec dana, nakon druge sam sjedila u rodilištu , znači ni tu nema pravila 


istina je da je porod fiziološka stvar ali je velik broj žena kod kojih to nije tako

----------


## marta

> istina je da je porod fiziološka stvar ali je velik broj žena kod kojih to nije tako


zapravo od oko 40000 zena koje rode godisnje u hrvatskoj, njih 34000 moze imati potpuno fizioloski porod kad bi se sve skupa postavilo normalnije.

----------


## dorotea24

Ja se potpuno slažem sa Kinder i Bibai!!! 

Patriku CTG nije bio uredan i morala sam ići na indukciju te sam u rađaonu došla bez trudova otvorena samo prst i naravno da mi nikakve kanile i dripovi nisu predstavljali problem jer sam samo htjela dobiti svoju bebu na ruke. 
Inače znam kako to izgleda kada se krvne žile stisnu jer su mi se jednom stisnule od slabašnog straha i na žalost znam koja je to bol i muka kada ti pod takvim uvjetima guraju iglu u venu, ako uopće i uspiju. Možda je otvaranje intravenoznog puta nepotrebno, ali bolje mi je da ga nepotrebno otvore nego da ga poslije ne mogu otvoriti kada u pitanju nisam samo ja nego i moje dijete.

----------


## aries24

da, ali ti si išla na opravdanu indukciju i to je ok
al čemu to radit rutinski?

i opet, po n-ti put, zar u sloveniji ili austriji ljudi ne padaju u hemoralgijski šok i ne sužavaju im se vene?

zar smo mi toliko šugavi i opasni po zdravlje da nam dijete ne smije doći vidjeti mamu i bracu/seku u bolnicu, a tamo smije?
ne smijemo imati cvijeće u sobi, 
otac mora biti u sterilnoj odjeći (dok doktori u kutama idu u dućan po marendu i u kafić na pivicu)........
i milijun drugih primjera

zar smo mi zaista neka posebna, tako drugačija vrsta od naših zapadnijih susjeda?

----------


## Marna

Evo da odgovorim ... U Rijeci, dakle, na prvom porodu su mi otvorili intrav. put kako bi se spriječila dehidracija (tako rekoše na tečaju!), ali sam svejedno bila jako, jako žedna i tražila sam da mi daju čašu vode (neću zaboraviti tu pustinjsku žeđ!). Tijekom poroda mi je smetala igla i uopće se nisam mogla kretati niti micati, a pri samom kraju poroda, dodali su malo "dripića" da, kako rekoše, malo ubrzaju, da mi pomognu   :Mad:  , a nije bilo potrebno, jer se K. rodila nekoliko sekunda nakon toga. Sretna sam, jer sam svoju princezicu rodila stvarno brzo, tj. taj bolnički dio sam "odradila" brzo, a trudove i ostalo sam "prošla" kod kuće.   :Smile:  
Ipak, na drugom porodu, koji je bio na stolčiću   :Heart:  , nije mi bio otvoren intrav. put, nije bilo "dripa", epiziotomije, mogla sam se slobodno kretati, piti vodu, skakutati na lopti, itd. I ovo je bio ekpresno brzi porod.   :Smile:

----------


## kasiopeja

Ja sam u porodu povratila oko desetak puta i presretna sam što su mi stavili iv put i tako mi nadoknadili tekućinu. Iako  to  doista  u većini slučajeva nije potrebno, nekako bih radije da mi stave iv put za slučaj da nešto ode po krivu, a vene kolabiraju pa da mi neko kopa po ruci.. to istina, je invazivan zahvat al nije tako strašan..  :Smile:  , a kaj se tiče komocije, puno i ovisi gdje je postavljena igla, naravno da dio pregiba ( lakat) baš i nije zgodan u tom slučaju..

----------


## kinder

sorry cure , od 5 žena koje su rodile u bližoj mi okolikni u posljednjih 8-9 mj , 2 ženearski  su imale indukciju zbog bradikardije a jedna carski zbog nesrazmjera zdjelice i bebe

ipak je to više od 15 % ili sam ja među poludegenericima 

 aries 24 - o  kojoj sterilnosti pričaš , ocu daju jednokratni ogrtač , a ja nikada ne idem po marendu i slične gluposti u uniformi jer nikada ne napuštam bolnicu 

Kod nas su uvjeti u rodilištima takvi kakvi jesu ali su za to najmanje zaslužni doktori ili možda jesu , možda bi se trebali dragačije postaviti prema svemu kao što su to napravili na zapadu 


ja prekidam bilo kakvu diskusiju jer je tema odavno nije intravenozni put

----------


## aries24

nisam rekla da ti napuštaš radno mjesto u mantilu, ali neki dan je bio prilog sa svetog duha kako doktori u radnoj robi idu preko ceste po gablec i u susjedni birc na pivo, sve lijepo snimljeno, a kad ih se pitalo o tome, to je njima ok, kao ono, što je tu čudno   :Rolling Eyes:  
htjela sam reći čemu taj cirkus sa jednokratnim ogrtačima, a vani (već mi je muka od te fraze) budu u svojoj odjeći

već sam pisala, zar žene zapadnije od ove naše žabokrečine, ili ja da se nađem tamo u trudovima, nisu u upasnosti da im se suze vene uslijed neke komplikacije?
i ja sam povraćala na porodu, i davali su mi tekućinu oralno, sestra mi donosila vode koliko sam htjela pa su me opet prikačili na infuziju, čemu?
da ne ostane neiskorištena braunila kad je već stavljena   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nelitza77

da kvotam malo kinder:



> Što se tiče Zapada, mislim da vam je jasno koliko je tamo sati ako ste pročitali Nelitzin članak , za razliku od Švedske , Hrvatska je socijalna država u kojoj je svaka bolest pa i porod hitno stanje ( a ne kao što tamo piše da se za porod pripremaš 9 mj.), nitko kod nas neće ostaviti ženu koja nema osiguranje da se porodi na cesti


Kuzim tvoj stav jer i sama imam neke frendove medicinare i kad ja pricam o svojim iskustvima iz vizure pacijenta, a oni iz svoje vizure medicinara ocigledno je da sam ja mozda previse lezerna (jer do sada, kuc, kuc nisam ni imala razloga biti zabrinuta), a oni malo previse "pusu i na hladno" pa se nikako ne mozemo razumijeti!
Sad nisam medicinar i ne znam kakva je situacija u Hrvatskoj sto se tice hitnih intervencija kod stranih drzavljana ali ne bih se bas kladila da se samo tako mozes doci poroditi u bolnicu ako nisi drzavljanka Hrvatske (jer ako je tome tako, zasto bi se onda povremeno dogadjali slucajevi da zene dodju u bolnicu sa posudjenom zdravstvenom knjizicom jer nemaju svoje zdravstveno osiguranje?). 
Osim toga, Hrvatska je "socijalna" drzava ali mi pocesto zaboravljamo da mi to svoje zdravstveno osiguranje podebelo placamo iz svoje place (jer ta mjesecna izdvajanja placamo mi, a ne firma ili drzava, samo smo mi vecinom naviknuti gledati na neto, a ne bruto iznos place koju primamo). Osobno, ja bih radije da imam izbor kuda zelim uplacivati taj novac koji izdvajam za zdravstveno osiguranje, da li u drzavno ili u privatno zdravstvo jer danas kad se pozalis na situaciju u drzavnom zdravstvu cesto cujes odgovor: "Pa sto bi vi ionako vam je sve besplatno!" (a u zadnje vrijeme u to "sve" je ukljuceno sve manje stvari!).
Osim toga, svi znamo da nam je situacija u zdravstvu koma, ali sami medicinari to moraju "skrivati" pa sam ja nekoliko dana nakon svog drugog poroda u Rijeci primala injekcije antibiotika zbog dijagnosticirane urinarne infekcije, da bi se nakon nekog vremena ispostavilo da su mi mogli pristedjeti "pikanje" samo da su u bolnickoj apoteci imali antibiotik u tabletama (a naravno da nam nitko nije predlozio da ga sami kupimo, sto bih puno radije nego pikicu svakih 8h   :Smile:  
Dakle, prva dva puta u Rijeci sam prosla bez kanile (doduse dosla sam oba puta na porod u vodi, drugi put cak i malo "prekasno" pa je to mozda razlog!)
Inace i Svedska je socijalna drzava, za razliku od SAD ovdje ne mozete spasti na prosjacki stap zbog neocekivane bolesti, jednostavno ako vam lijecnicki troskovi u jednoj godini prelaze odredjeni iznos (mislim, 1 200 SEK), placate samo to, sve iznad tog iznosa nadoknadjuje zdravstveno. I kao sto sam rekla, u Stockholmu zdravstveno cak placa i troskove poroda kod kuce, zbog cega sam ja jako   :Evil or Very Mad:  na nase zdravstveno - nije da sam ocekivala da mi nadoknade te troskove ali obzirom da sam ja hrvatska drzavljanka te da sam rodila u Hrvatskoj bi ionako platili troskove mojeg poroda, mislim da bi trebala imati i opcija da ako se odabere porod u inozemstvu daju neku nadoknadu najosnovnijih troskova, pa makar da se za to placa i neko dodatno osiguranje (ovako, troskove vezane uz trudnocu iznad 36 tj., porod i komplikacije vezane uz porod ne pokriva niti jedno osiguranje!). 
Doduse, ja jesam bila u prilici da mogu izabrati zelim li roditi u Hr ili negdje drugdje (i to si priustiti), ali sto da sam se silom prilika zatekla negdje u inozemstvu u to vrijeme i spontano zapocela porod? Znaci li to da su trudnice nakon 36. tj. "taoci" vlastite zemlje tj. drzavnog zdravstvenog osiguranja nekih 8 tj (od 36 do 4 tj. poslije poroda) zele li izbjeci bilo kakve moguce komplikacije?
Pocnes mislit da si gradjanjin svijeta, pa te birokracija opali po prstima!

----------


## Felix

da odgovorim na argument da se vani ne daje rutinska braunila zbog stednje. razgovarala sam s prijateljicom koja je rodila u becu u privatnoj klinici, imala je komfornu sobu samo za sebe,nekoliko menija za obroke, dakle nije se stedilo kao sto i prilici privatnoj klinici, ali *nije imala rutinski* braunilu.

zaista, ne sjecam se nijedne price s poroda u inozemstvu koja ukljucuje rutinski braunilu. a to je sitnica koja mi uvijek zapne za oko i pitam za nju.

uostalom, i kod nas se situacija razlikuje od rodilista do rodilista.

ako netko zaista to zeli, neka trazi. ali meni ona stvarno nije potrebna niti me strah ne-znam-sve-kakvih mogucih malo vjerojatnih komplikacija. porod je fizioloski proces i ako se ne petljamo u njega, najvece su sanse da sve prodje super, glatko i lijepo. a univerzalna i potpuna garancija ne postoji za nista u zivotu.

a o usporedbi sa vezanjem u autu, ne bih. smatram to mijesanjem kruski i jabuka.

----------


## mamma Juanita

argument da se na zapadu braunila ne stavlja rutinski "zbog štednje" je zaista smiješan.
ako dođe do neke hitne situacije kada je braunila zbilja potrebna, može se uvesti u par sekundi.

mene je ubod od te braunile nakon poroda bolio skoro više od epiziotomije i imala sam lijepu modricu još danima.
i da, sitnica, ma totalno nebitna za porod  :Rolling Eyes:  -nije bilo mrdanja s kreveta.

što se poroda izvan države tiče, da vam se zadesi porod u bilo kojoj zapadnoj zemlji, sigurna sam da vas i bez osiguranja ne bi ostavili na cesti.
to si mi ponekad volimo malo previše umišljati da smo najsocijalnija država na svijetu.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Rodila sam u Austriji i *nisu*  me rutinski pikali.
Pila sam, čak i kavu  :Rolling Eyes:  (Tko bi mi odbio u trudovima  :Grin:  ), jela, nisam klistirana.

Štednja,hm :?  teško, imala sam sav mogući konfor, soba s kupaonicom, ulošci, jednokratne gaćice, spavaćice...(joj to treba biti normalno, a kod nas se to smatra konforom), nekoliko menija (dan ranije izabereš).

Porod nije rutinska stvar. 
Za mene osobno porod je svečanost dolaska čovjeka na svijet.

----------


## Tara

prvi porod - da, jer sam dobila odmah i drip

drugi porod - ne. nista. nula. super porod, doktoricu sam vidjela dva puta: kad me pregledala i dosla nakon izgona vidjeti jel kaj popucalo (nije  :Smile:  ), a babicu sam vidjela pri izgonu...
porod u Petrovoj, za iznenaditi se - pripremila sam se psihicki na sva moguca  objasnjavanja zasto necu ovo ili ono a na kraju mi nisu nista ni nudili  :Laughing:

----------


## ivana zg

ja se užasavam igle,a pogotovo ako mi je stave u ruku koja mi treba i koju mislim stiskati tj.držati se s njom za krevet u vrijeme trudova i izgona,pa tek tako bi mi mogla puknuti vena.

Ja ću infiziju odbiti 100%!!!!!

Jednom sam nakon jedne lakše operacije kada su me budili i još sam bila u bunilu pod utjecajem anestezije,govorila doktorima dok su me vozili u sobu iz operacione dvorane; ne ću infuziju,ja bi janjetinu.

Htijeli su mi dati injekciju protiv bolova i to sam odbila,pa je mama tražila da mi je piknu u infuziju.
Ujutro sam kada je došla vizita inzistirala da mi se igla izvuče iz ruke i naganjala sestru do ručka po odjelu dok mi je nije izvadila!

Sve ću im možda u strahu i boli dopustiti,ali pikanja i infuziju ne vjerujem,od toga se užasavam  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mašnica

Kakva su vasa novija iskustva? Jos uvijek se otvara iv put rutinski?

----------

